
In Kaua‘i, botanists rediscover an extinct plant once mistaken for another - Petiver
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/kauai-botanists-rediscover-extinct-plant
======
whatshisface
Future generations will be in great debt to the people working today to carve
out sheltered exceptions to the great biodiversity collapse.

------
pvaldes
(Great, a Campanulaceae that looks like a mix between a Caricaceae and an
Apocynaceae... damn you, mother nature)

